# Hello, new cat owner :)



## Shadow Reaper (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello Ladies and gents. My name is Matt and I live in Bigsky Montana. I recently just got a 5 month old cat. I named her shadow. Classic right? But yea,hello c:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Matt and feline friend, Shadow! Pics please!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love beautiful Big Sky country, easily one of the most underrated of the States. Welcome to you and Shadow...


----------



## Shadow Reaper (Sep 5, 2014)

Her this morning cuddled up to me and her as of 16 seconds ago


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....Shadow is Adorable!


----------



## Shadow Reaper (Sep 5, 2014)

She's hilarious aswell. She doesn't have a normal purrrr. It's like one long continues purrrr. Sounds like a little engine


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome!  Don't you love the ones that sound like a car engine? Too precious! She reminds me of one of the kitties I take care of at work.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so pretty! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome. Shadow is a sweetheart. I was expecting an all black cat when you said a classic name. I have a fluffy tabby who has no meow just a series of squeaks and a purr you can only hear if you hold her to your ear


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww what a little sweetie! I love tabbies, and yours looks like a cuddlebug. 

One of mine sounds like an engine too - the deepest, loudest rumble you can imagine, from a small-framed cat. 

Jenny, mine has a really loud purr but no meow - occasionally the silent meow.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome Matt - you have a beautiful tabby girl!


----------



## Shadow Reaper (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you


----------

